# looking into coyote hound hunting



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

all right now bare with me im trying to get info on coyote hounds. I have a ton of questions. Like does breed matter for the pack ( like can I have a mix of hounds instead of one breed) do dogs that are neutered hunt well. I dont want to spend much money on the dogs for their are heavy traffic on roads at my farm. I would like to get free pups from shelters and I see their are many to chose from. Like their was 360 black & tan, BLK Mountain cur 107 and a lot of plott hounds on their. If anyone that has done it for a while has any info pm me with a phone # that would be great. Im just starting my research on the sport like I said.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well the guys around here use dogs that are breed with greyhound and irish wolfhound...they are a very fast and tough bred..I dont own any but I do know that that kinda hunting is VERY hard on pickups...very hard..


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've heard word that there is a guy just west of Mandan here that runs greyhounds. So that's the way to go. Fast and agile.

One myth is that neutered or spayed dogs don't hunt very good. If anything they hunt better because they aren't worried about getting bred or hump everything. There are fewer distractions with a spayed or neutered dog, trust me.

xdeano


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

We hunt with dogs around here and this is what I can tell you -- First find a group that has been hunting with dogs and ask them who or where to find some good stock- 2nd, try to get in a group with your newly required Dog or dogs and Get in on the chase. It will take awhile to get a good dog trained, a lot longer than Bird or waterfowl dogs do. There are a number of breeds to chose from, depending on your geographics. you mmight not need a site hound if the area is hilly or full of timber. another thing to consider is the area you can hunt without people complaining on you or your dogs trespassing. ( most everything is posted here in this state) . A good tracking collar or two would be Good aslo. thewres alot of varieables in this sport so ease into it slowly-

It is fun thou. The group I have hunted with this year have gotten 70 + coyotes to date. and have spent hundreds of dollars on fuel-

Find a good breeder and tag along with a group and put your hiking boots on and have fun. P.S. It's a sport that will keep you in good shape.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys I went with some local walker hound guys today on the hunt but the snow was to hard for the feet and tracks couldn't see any. Going to get some snow tonight and will try it in the morning. Thay got 28 this year and one all black one I seen a pic today sweet looking. I would think it is a hybrid for my traping vidio said their is more than 20 different subspecies of coyote in the US. I will pick their brain on the DL for I dont think they want any compitition.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

*RELEASE THE HOUNDS!!!*

probably right on the competition part, but hang around and gain there trust and walk a few sections for them and they'll let you in --- soon after you gain there trust they'll let you get a dog and run with them.

You really need there good Dogs to train yours So be persistent, you can start out running your own but then it takes longer, plus you need the group to shoot sometimes and you need extra guys for that, unless you have dogs that will run and catch than thats a different story-

We hav'nt ran our dogs for over a week now due to the Ice on top of the snow we have around here. really tears up the dogs. Plus the hides are rubbed and not prime anymore. Stick around those guys and learn all you can before yopu jump in and get your dog- It will go easier for you,

Anyway--- it's still fun but you need , a good group and a gas card and land and a good truck and places to run and dogs and radios ,

Come to think about it, it's a very timely and expensive sport.

But it's a blast and it makes the Winter go by. --- Plus We only run the Dogs in the winter, so our season is just about over, Evan thou we can hunt them year round, we don't. We start after the Deer hunting season( Middle of December to Late December and Run up to around this time)

Get out there at first light Tomorrow- and find some track , Drive around the Entire section and make sure theres no track *leaving* the section, ( YES YOU NEED TO GET OUT OF THE TRUCK ) Once you know theres a set going in and not coming out, *THEN* Call the guys up and let them know where to drop the dogs and away you go- after awhile they'll like you for finding the tracks and show you the ropes,

Go for it and Good Luck---


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Sonic thats great advice I wish I could go tomarro but my 8 1/2 old lab got his a$$ kicked today at the trainers by one of his males and female. So I have to go get him and take him to the vet. I wish he would quit being so dam dominit but I like that drive in the feild so I guess.
:-?


----------

